# honey creamer



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

we are looking to expand our creamed honey operation, looking at the lyson creamers available, does any one have experience with these machines? looking for something that gives a more consistant product and a creamer texture. 
Thanks


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

I use a cream honey mixer that i got from dadant, in an elec. drill, works great. The finer texture of starter that you use makes your product have finer textured crystals and a creamier product. save starter from each batch you make for the next, and if you don't have to start, buy your first cream honey from the store, like stollers, or what your grocery carries


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

the lyson creamer has a 2 day cycle ,every 2 hours it runs for 10 minutes they claim it gives a more consistant smoother honey, I find with the drill operation it is hard to stay consistant


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Listen to someone trying to sell you something or to someone with no axe to grind who has done it himself successfully. 

Add one thing. Make very sure your target honey is completely free of granulation before introducing your fine textured creamy inoculant. Otherwise some wild large and grainy crystals will form and ruin the mouthfeel. I heat all target honey to 104 for a week before using because of a ruined batch I could have sold but wouldn't.

Add another thing. If you have honey that is right on the edge for too high moisture content, it will make the very best creamed honey.


----------



## TNTBEES (Apr 14, 2012)

We have been using the Lyson creamer for about a year now. We run 120# batches and it runs everyday. It has been flawless. We met with the Lyson reps at the ABF conference in Reno two weeks ago and told them it needs to have a better way to load as the area to load honey into is small for 5 gal buckets. They are going to work on a trough or funnel to solve the issue. We will probably buy another one soon.


----------



## paulaellen70 (Jul 6, 2017)

TNTBEES said:


> We have been using the Lyson creamer for about a year now. We run 120# batches and it runs everyday. It has been flawless. We met with the Lyson reps at the ABF conference in Reno two weeks ago and told them it needs to have a better way to load as the area to load honey into is small for 5 gal buckets. They are going to work on a trough or funnel to solve the issue. We will probably buy another one soon.


Hello, I am considering purchasing the Lyson that clamps onto a 5 gallon bucket. I wonder if you could share your opinion again niw that you have been using a Lyson for a few years. Do you still like it? Has the motor held up over time?


----------

